# is 2001 jetta 5x112 bolt pattern?



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

messaging with a seller now who doesn't know, so want to try to confirm before i go much further.
Thanks in advance


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: is 2001 jetta 5x112 bolt pattern? (rayj)*

they are 5x100.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: is 2001 jetta 5x112 bolt pattern? (audi666)*

Thanks man,







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You just saved me a lot of trouble, and maybe money too.
In case anyone in lower fairfield county CT is interested in Steelies for a 2001 Jetta, you can check out Craigslist. 
http://newyork.craigslist.org/....html


----------

